# Windows XP Reboot Loop. Virus or Hardware Failure?



## phoenixedge (Jul 11, 2007)

At approximately 3:39 am Central Time July 11 2007 My computer decided to perform its routine Windows Updating and Upon performing the restart, it began an eternal reboot loop of loading somewhat then poof, reboot again, start over, get to the windows xp loading screen and then poof, reboot again. This persisted for about 10 min before i tried a hard boot thinkin it would clear the memory. Safe Mode will not load, And when i try it gets stuck at somefile called SPTD.sys or something like that. The hard drive light comes on but nothing other than an eternal load to nowhere. Is all this sounding like hardware failure or does it sound more like boot sector virus?


----------



## phoenixedge (Jul 11, 2007)

Just an addendum to the problem. Recent changes was i updated ATI driver to Catalyst 7.2 and again just had a windows update to restart and If the reboot was a trick by fake updates to launch a virus, I need to know how to remove it with no way to use the cpu. Otherwise I still need to know if its just a Hard Drive failure or Power supply issue.


----------



## phoenixedge (Jul 11, 2007)

Im still hoping that some of you geniuses out there can check this problem out and give some insight. Its been a while and no one has posted but me.


----------



## phoenixedge (Jul 11, 2007)

If it helps i also noticed that when i listened to the startup noises, the DVD/CD-Rw drive doesnt spin up like it usually does and the hard drive makes some grr noises every reboot.


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

sounds more like boot sector virus


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

I Have the same problem with my laptop and I just took it to Best Buy to get fixed. (don't have time to fix it myself). while there I saw FIVE other laptops with the same problem.


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

In my opinion this virus was put out by a corporation to get idiots to either take it to a specific repair place (best buy, circuit city, etc.), or to purchase a specific anti-virus program. anyways in the long run your probably going to have to shell out about $250 to get it fixed.
also best buy is charging $59 for a diagnostic that will "take 2-3 weeks to complete" or you can shell out $120 for an "emergency diagnostic" also known as a "911 diagnostic"


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

There's also the possibility that the virus might have been flashed onto one of the key chips and has nothing to do with the hard drive.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hm...

You might be able to rewrite the MBR and boot programs used by Windows. To do this:


Put the Windows CD inside of the disk tray, and boot into Windows Setup.
When you get to the first splash screen, press *R* to enter recovery console.
You should now see a black command prompt. Type in, exactally: *fixmbr*
If you get a warning message, just press *Y* to continue.
Wait until it completes. It should not take long.
Type in: *exit* to terminate the recovery console, and reboot the computer.

There is no guarantee that this will work. If this is a boot virii, then it is worth a shot. 

I recommend first testing this with Safe Mode, this way you can immediately execute a anti virus software on your PC.

Good luck!


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i had the exact same problem.. did all that and a lot more in the post above me.. i fiannly gave up and did a reformat and reinstall.


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

did reinstall work?


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

that would only work if it is a boot sector virus. but thanks i'll remember that fix for future ref.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

> i had the exact same problem.. did all that and a lot more in the post above me.. i fiannly gave up and did a reformat and reinstall.


Hm...

Perhaps it is a different program being executed at startup? We can access all files and directories via Command prompt. Perhaps we can delete the corresponding file(s) via recovery console?

Then again, that can also result in BSoD's depending on the files deleted.



> Safe Mode will not load, And when i try it gets stuck at somefile called SPTD.sys or something like that.


If it halts at SPTD.sys, you should be able to download a copy of that file (It is required at bootup), and copy it to a floppy disk.

Boot into recovery console, and copy it from the floppy disk to *c:/Windows/System32/Drivers/*

This should fix the problem is the file is corrupt or damaged.


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem is that it won't go into anything, not safe mode nor command prompt. I haven't been able to get the 98 startup disk to load either.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Recovery console should work, as it executes via Windows CD.

If you are using Windows 98, then I am not sure if it has recovery console (I have not used it in a long time, so cannot remember if it does - I apologize if it does not.)

If a startup disk fails to work, can you please tell us exactally what happens? i.e., Do you get an error? What is the error message? (Exact text please.) Please elaborate on this for us.

If you wanted to, if needed, as suggested earlier, you can also try re-installing your OS. Back up important files (If you do not have access to command prompt or recovery console, You can use a CD linux distro to copy your files, or slave the HDD in a computer, and copy it that way. There are more methods then this.)


----------



## Angelo Crudele (Nov 16, 2007)

no i run xp. but 98 startup disk works for some fixes. but this time it didnt even boot to A: drive. anyways got it fixed (took it to best buy)


----------

